# When do we start going on dates?



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My husband asked me early in October if I really wanted this divorce. Truth be told I thiought he wanted the divorce all along and thought I was doing him for a favor by ending the marriage. He has been out of house since the end of August. Our 8year anniversary was on August 9th and it was lonely and sad with him. We did not spend much time together and never made love or anything. In our marriage it was normal to go 3 months or longer between love making sessions. I took this as a sign (and other things) that he was not in love with me anymore.

So since Early October we have been communicating first by short emails, then text, then phone conversation occasionally and now we text at night.He has no reseption where he is staying to call me. We do go out to lunch or dinner as a family, but we have never gone on a date yet.

We tell eachother good morning every day through text and are in constant contact. He comes to our house very infrequently and when he does he sits far from me. The only physical contact we have is a long hug at the end of seeing eachother. The huggs are much better when he is leaving our home then when we are in public. They feel so nice and leave me wanting more.

So far he does not hold my hand or want to go on a date with me. I have not suggested a date per say yet. I have suggested time togetehr without kids, but its been in public just going shopping for what he wants, places like Best Buy and the Apple store. I have suggested we go to a movie, but he says he is movied out.

If the plan is to reconsile when do you start going on dates?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Maybe try dinner...? Alone?


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes that sounds nice. 

I'd have to have his parents watch the kids possibly on a week thats not his visitation week. 

My paretns can't watch the kids for us anymore since it seems they were part of the problem.

Maybe I can suggest our favorite steak place, which I have been dieing for. He goes to our steak place every Thursday. I have kind of suggested we go there about 3 weeks ago, but maybe he didn't take it seriuosly or forgot.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

blueskies30 said:


> Yes that sounds nice.
> 
> I'd have to have his parents watch the kids possibly on a week thats not his visitation week.
> 
> ...


Maybe you need to be more direct - perhaps a bit formal. Tell him you'd like to take him out on a date. Suggest a night and a time - offer to pick him up at his place. A steak place sounds like a great idea to me!


----------

